

How To Lose Your Users and Kill Your Web 2.0 Company: Zoto - laktek
http://mashable.com/2007/02/28/zoto

======
jacquesm
this is a dupe, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1694> and a rerun a
couple of days ago, also, it isn't news, it's two years old (I missed that on
the first reading...) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=479009>

------
olefoo
Given their particular niche; I have to say that I think that a pay strategy
will probably work for them.

They are the Nordstrom's personal shopper to flickr's Target. Yes it costs
more, but you get better quality and a more personal service.

Not everyone wants to use a site that just anyone can join.

